# Router Raizer



## wbelknap (Sep 23, 2007)

I wonder if anyone has used the router raizer? If so was it difficult to install ?

Wbelknap


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi wbelknap

Yes I do, I didn't install it but I have taken it down to parts a time or two,,,
But I will say they work well  it's on a 3 1/4 HP router (green one)

and no it's not hard to install,,, but this is just my two cents I would not go out a buy one for 80.oo bucks for a rod and some nuts,plastic parts 

That's to say you can get a NEW router combo for a 100.oo the real down fall with them it nails the plunge router base..it can no longer be used that way..

Some of them cost as much as a high end router 300.oo ...bucks 

Why just buy the milk when you can get the whole cow for about the same price... 



wbelknap said:


> I wonder if anyone has used the router raizer? If so was it difficult to install ?
> 
> Wbelknap


----------



## Greg_R (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes, I use it on a Hitachi M12V and Veritas router table. The hardest part was drilling the hole through the steel table .


----------



## Wood Dog (May 7, 2007)

I just installed one on my new Freud 31/4hp. It was a piece of cake!!!!! Works raelly well too!!! I paid like $60.00 for mine.


----------



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

Wood Dog said:


> I just installed one on my new Freud 31/4hp. It was a piece of cake!!!!! Works raelly well too!!! I paid like $60.00 for mine.


I'm thinking about putting on on my Freud 2200E also. Can you post any photos of yours or otherwise offer tips specific to the Freud?


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

EZ to install on most 100 type kits. harder on some 200 kits.
Can't live without it :sold: 

http://www.routertechnologies.com/fitpage.htm


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very good link Router 

Thanks

All that work to move the router bit up or down a 1" or less . LOL 

===========


Router is still my name said:


> EZ to install on most 100 type kits. harder on some 200 kits.
> Can't live without it :sold:
> 
> http://www.routertechnologies.com/fitpage.htm


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Extreme Precision my friend  

Worth the few minutes it takes to install ( on some routers )and if you can get one for under 60, then it can’t be beat


----------



## RookieGuy (Mar 5, 2008)

So I did good grabbing mine at $39.999 eh!
Pray you right and it's fairly straight forward - Freud 2200 not listed but everyone says it's same hole pattern as 2000. Hope so.

Springs in or out? Hear both ways - opinion?


----------



## Wood Dog (May 7, 2007)

Springs In!!!!!! Works great + still works as plunge router!


----------



## RookieGuy (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Dog!
Sounds like you have yours as dedicated to the table too?
Any way to work around the yanking it out to change the bits? Sucker is a brute
and can't imagine it being used hand held.
Between the router and the Raizer I got under $160 in it all together - sure can't complain 'bout that. I sure did want the 5620 but not at the cost of it.


----------

